# Wide Deck Push Mower?



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

Any recommendations on which one to get? Have right under half acre and my 21" Honda ain't going to cut it. Looking at the Toro Timemaster, Cub Cadet CC600 & 800. Any others I should consider? Thanks.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

MOCcock8 said:


> Any recommendations on which one to get? Have right under half acre and my 21" Honda ain't going to cut it. Looking at the Toro Timemaster, Cub Cadet CC600 & 800. Any others I should consider? Thanks.


That's pretty much it unless you start looking at commercial 36" and 48" walk-behinds.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> ...unless you start looking at commercial 36" and 48" walk-behinds.


That's what I would do. :thumbup:


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

Still have my 26" Baroness I have to unload too. Timemaster considered best?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

DR sells a 30" mower
eXmark sells a 30" model

Have you considered a riding mower? For a little bit more money you can get a piece of equipment that will allow you to do much more than just mow your lawn.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > ...unless you start looking at commercial 36" and 48" walk-behinds.
> ...


Which ones? Not looking to spend a ton since we just put in a pool and gazebo. Got to still buy my rec tec grill.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> DR sells a 30" mower
> eXmark sells a 30" model
> 
> Have you considered a riding mower? For a little bit more money you can get a piece of equipment that will allow you to do much more than just mow your lawn.


No I haven't really. I enjoy mowing just don't want to for 2 hours. I have a golf cart I can start using to pull stuff in the yard.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MOCcock8 said:


> Which ones? Not looking to spend a ton since we just put in a pool and gazebo. Got to still buy my rec tec grill.


@ericgautier bought a used Exmark. I'm not sure what they cost.

I like your priorities - love my pellet grill. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not sure where you're located, but @mowww has a very nice, low-hour Exmark Commercial 30 for sale in the Marketplace.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> I'm not sure where you're located, but @mowww has a very nice, low-hour Exmark Commercial 30 for sale in the Marketplace.


Thanks. I'm in Charleston. Now I'm debating if I should get a riding lawnmower to be able to help with other jobs in the yard. Confused as ever. Trying to stay in 1k-1500 range. The ybravo looks solid too but not sure it would save me much more time. I'm in the 15k range without pool factored in.


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

Toro makes a commercial 30" (Turfmaster) and a 30" residential (Timemaster). Toro owns exmark


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

For me a half acre is riding mower territory. Get the biggest one that will fit through your gate.

Edit.. just looked at your profile. The Baroness should be enough for 16k. If it's a matter of time then yes, a rider would speed it up considerably.

The smallest deck on most riders is 42" which should fit through most gates. You could also look into a rear engine model:https://charleston.craigslist.org/grd/d/summerville-snapper-riding-mower/7095947568.html and Forrest Gump twice a week. It's just a matter of how long you want to be outside in the heat.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> For me a half acre is riding mower territory. Get the biggest one that will fit through your gate.
> 
> Edit.. just looked at your profile. The Baroness should be enough for 16k. If it's a matter of time then yes, a rider would speed it up considerably.
> 
> The smallest deck on most riders is 42" which should fit through most gates. You could also look into a rear engine model (snapper) and Bubba Gump twice a week. It's just a matter of how long you want to be outside in the heat.


Getting rid of the baroness because I put back down centipede instead of Bermuda like I wanted. Just trying not to cut for 2 hours. I research all kinds of products but really indecisive.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Man, if you want to cut down on mowing time and beat the heat, get a rider. A golf cart isn't the same, at least not the ones that I've used.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> Man, if you want to cut down on mowing time and beat the heat, get a rider. A golf cart isn't the same, at least not the ones that I've used.


Any recs?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I personally only have a lot of experience with the John Deere LA115. I got that back in 2010 or 2011, it's been a great lawn tractor and I've used it for WAYYYY more than I thought I ever would have....hauling things, dethatching, pulling, aerating, leveling, spreading...crap I even made a diy blade scrape for it at one time. I mostly use it for hauling a dump wagon. I have also used (but do not own) an older 318. The 318 is a true garden tractor, not a lawn tractor. If my LA115 ever craps out, I'm going to find a 318 in good condition and snag it.

The LA115 was an entry level tractor and is pretty basic for what it does. You don't need anything fancy, just something that works.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

The thing is.. everyone is going to give you different advice on what you should do. In the end though.. this is your decision. My advice:

-Google your closest dealer (you don't want to drive 50 miles for service)
-With your budget you're not going to get a commercial quality mower that lasts 10-15 years.
-A big box store mower would give you a good-enough return on your investment.

Asking people to make the decision for you is just going to add more stress then it's worth.

You got this! I have faith! Best of luck to you.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> The thing is.. everyone is going to give you different advice on what you should do. In the end though.. this is your decision. My advice:
> 
> -Google your closest dealer (you don't want to drive 50 miles for service)
> -With your budget you're not going to get a commercial quality mower that lasts 10-15 years.
> ...


Thanks. Just looking if others have been in same position. I literally research the crap out of every product. For what I want/need to do I do like the idea of being able to get attachments and do things with a riding now. Anyone have experience or thoughts on these 2?

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Husqvarna-...ing-Capability-Kit-Sold-Separately/1000368427

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cub-Cad...Lawn-Tractor-LT42-with-IntelliPower/311264843


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

The JD E120 looks good too, but that's getting into 2k territory.


----------

